# Router lifts and Freud FT2000e



## Lanny (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello everyone. I just stumbled upon this web site and wanted to learn more about routing. I just picked up A freud FT2000e plunge router and I would like to find a lift for it. Any ideas?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

What kind of lift are you looking for? The Router Razor is completely manual in operation and allows one to switch (properly prepared) base plates. There are othes that are fully electronic, some with digital readouts but all these models require dedicated routers. Your situation seems to be one in which you have one router that you will use in several different ways, so perhaps you should start with the Router Razor.

Why do you need a router lift in the first place?

How could I forget; Welcome to the Router Forum, the best and friendliest woodworking forum. You will find members at all levels of expertise, and many willing to share ideas, and where the only stupid question is the one not asked. So again, Warm Welcome, and ask away.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## Lanny (Jun 28, 2010)

mftha said:


> What kind of lift are you looking for? The Router Razor is completely manual in operation and allows one to switch (properly prepared) base plates. There are othes that are fully electronic, some with digital readouts but all these models require dedicated routers. Your situation seems to be one in which you have one router that you will use in several different ways, so perhaps you should start with the Router Razor.
> 
> Why do you need a router lift in the first place?
> 
> How could I forget; Welcome to the Router Forum, the best and friendliest woodworking forum. You will find members at all levels of expertise, and many willing to share ideas, and where the only stupid question is the one not asked. So again, Warm Welcome, and ask away.


Thanks Tom:

I didn't know the router razor existed. I went to the rockler web site and found the cost prohibitive. I have an old (and much smaller) Craftsman. But I wanted something that I could mount on a table and not move very often. A manually operated one is fine, I don't need an electric lift. The reason that I wanted it, was simply for ease in adjustment of the bit. I'm open to suggestions. Thanks again, Lanny


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Lanny, I have been consistently misspelling Router Raizer; I just tried a search of the Rockler web site for Router Razor and came up with strange things. MLCS has the Router Raizer for less. However, as noted on the web site, modification of the router is required and a hole drilled through the base plate. The height adjustment knob is also replaced, with one I consider to be less than the original on my Makita 3612C. I do not know anything about how Craftsman routers would fit but the Router Raizer company customer service is very helpful.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Lanny, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad you joined the community.


----------



## hahnsottis (Feb 13, 2014)

*Above the table bit changes*

Hey guys,

I realize this is an older post but I was hoping to resurrect it as I have a similar question.
I too own the Freud FT 2000E and was looking for a cost effective Router lift. To be honest what I am really after is a way to allow bit changes from above the table. With my current set up, I typically have to crank the plunge all the way up on most standard route operations which obscures the access to the collet. On this particular router, there is a thumb lock device that you press with one hand and it comes with a straight wrench which doesn't fit on the collet from beneath without unsecuring the plunge and loosing your height adjustment. 
I've seen some lifts for around $350 that might accomplish what I am trying to do, but for that cost I could get a whole new router. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Lanny, welcome to Router Forums, glad to see you are eager to learn, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

hahns, spend a few minutes and fill out your profile; include a first name you would like us to call you.

The best advice for you is to keep your discontinued Freud for free hand work and buy the Triton TRA-001 for your table. Members have reported this model on sale for $199 and it will solve your problems.


----------



## hahnsottis (Feb 13, 2014)

*Thanks*



Mike said:


> hahns, spend a few minutes and fill out your profile; include a first name you would like us to call you.
> 
> The best advice for you is to keep your discontinued Freud for free hand work and buy the Triton TRA-001 for your table. Members have reported this model on sale for $199 and it will solve your problems.


Thanks Mike. On your advice, I just picked one up on ebay. Not as good of a deal as you mentioned but it came with a free kreg plate, inserts and shipping.

It looks like it will do exactly what I need. Anyone in the market for a used Frued?


----------



## TonyG244 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello,

Outside of my introductory message, this is my first posting.

I recently purchased an Incra table fitted with a Freud FT2000E router . . . I was thinking about adding a router lift simply because I haved a bad back and bit changes from the top seemed like a reasonable solution to avoid some deep knee bends. 

Now my question(s) . . .
(1) Is it worth adding a lift to avoid the bending?
(2) It is a nice router so I would be reticent to simply replace it (my Porter, while a nice router pales next to it in size, so I expect that keeping the Freud on the table is a better answer.
(3) If I added a lift which one(s) would you recommend since I do don't really need to change it since I have two other porters (a small 60? and a much larger one (don't recall the number).

Any insight you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Tony


----------

